

Tesla Tumbles as Outlook Cut, Loan May Need to Be Amended - w1ntermute
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-09-25/tesla-tumbles-as-outlook-cut-loan-may-need-to-be-amended

======
Codhisattva
Probably because of this CBO report on the Chevy Volt. See
[http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-
Voices/2012/0924...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-
Voices/2012/0924/CBO-Electric-car-subsidies-ineffectual-on-fuel-efficiency)
and [http://www.consumerenergyreport.com/2012/09/24/cbo-
electric-...](http://www.consumerenergyreport.com/2012/09/24/cbo-electric-
cars-will-flop-despite-7-5-billion-in-subsidies/)

------
gmoore
Maybe we should bail them out?

------
s_henry_paulson
Well, I know what I'm buying.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Already bought another $10K worth.

/bargin hunter

~~~
jblow
I bought a bunch of shares at 17. Seems to have been a good choice. If I were
a serious participant in stock gambling I would have bought many more...

When it comes to this Bloomberg report, I read it and think, this very small
production delay, and the reasons behind it, are all signs of a smart company
doing the right things. The delay seems to have very little impact on the
long-term success of the company. What really matters there is just whether
people want to buy the cars, which this news does not have much bearing on
(except maybe that people are more likely to buy the cars if they are
perceived as paragons of quality... like the public perceives iPhones, etc).

The supercharger announcement was way above and beyond anything I expected. I
own a Roadster and now I want a Model S because, as someone living in
California, it fixes the one substantial issue with the Roadster:
inconvenience of long road trips. The existence of the superchargers is way
more of an upside than delayed production is a downside.... yet the stock goes
down.

So, yeah... this looks like full-on market irrationality, just people being
spooked.

